# Telecaster Bridge File



## PrestigeFan92 (May 24, 2011)

Didnt know where to put this, so move this is you want, mods. But I need a telecaster bridge modeled in something like CAD or 3DS. 3d please. I wanna crank out a 3d model and I just dont wanna model this.  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 4, 2011)

It's a fairly simple part, man, why don't you wanna model it?


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 17, 2011)

PrestigeFan92 said:


> Didnt know where to put this, so move this is you want, mods. But I need a telecaster bridge modeled in something like CAD or 3DS. 3d please. I wanna crank out a 3d model and I just dont wanna model this.  Any help is much appreciated.



If you got some model on paper with the right dimension's, may be I can help you! Let me know..

Cheers


----------

